# Live Rock guests



## Topguntuc (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi - I have just setup my tank with live rock and all levels are good, what I would like to know is about unexpected guests that are coming out of the rock.
They look like a snake - black and white stripes not thick max 1mm but nearly 30/35mm long. 
What are they ? Good or bad ?
I have not introduced any stock yet.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probly just brittle stars.There no problem.
ENJOY!


----------



## Topguntuc (Aug 8, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Probly just brittle stars.There no problem.
> ENJOY!


Just looked at what brittle stars and they are not them, they are striped without tenticals


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Get trhee post in(I think you have already) and you can post pics.Often you'll see only one leg of the brittle come out of a hole and they come in EVERY COLOR YOU CAN IMAGINE(even striped).


----------



## Topguntuc (Aug 8, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Get trhee post in(I think you have already) and you can post pics.Often you'll see only one leg of the brittle come out of a hole and they come in EVERY COLOR YOU CAN IMAGINE(even striped).


Ok, I will see if it comes totally out of the rock or not. Cheers


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What ever you see ,someone else has seen(probly) so any pic will help some.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, just snap a pic of him and post it.


----------



## Topguntuc (Aug 8, 2013)

U


----------



## Topguntuc (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, this was the snake like creature it came out a hole and went in another.

But more interesting was another creature which I think was a brittle star 3/4mm across with tentacles 
So would like to find out what the one in the photo is. Cheers


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Photo looks like a bristle worm.


----------



## Topguntuc (Aug 8, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Photo looks like a bristle worm.


Nothing to worry about then


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Peanut worm.......nothing to worry about! You will rarely see the whole thing, just the long snout waving about in low light.

The Sea Slug Forum - Peanut Worms, Sipunculid Worms


----------

